# Vivarium lock/Glass overlap



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

How much overlap should I allow?

The length of the vivarium is 76cm, so 770mm. 38cm marks half way, but obviously I need to allow an overlap on the 4mm standard glass to attach a lock.

How do the locks attach, and how much overlap should I allow on each pane of glass? I was thinking 4cm on each, taking both panes of glass up to 420mm.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

2cm each, making the total overlap 4cm, the locks not big enough to go much bigger.


----------



## robclements (Sep 23, 2007)

*25mm overlap or more ...*

with standard 'viv' locks - 25mm minimum to be on safe side. However, be careful with those metal locks - I have seen so so many vivarium doors chipped and ruined with those things. In my opinion, a better, cheaper alternative are the little rubber wedges.


----------



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

How do the wedges work then?


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

Furrag said:


> How do the wedges work then?


its a little piece of plastic with a flat side and a beveled side 
you push it between the overlap in the glass and it wedges it
as you try and open the glass with it in place it gets harder to move 
because of the shape
the same way as a door would with a wedge to keep it open


----------



## Henhead (Sep 28, 2007)

robclements said:


> with standard 'viv' locks - 25mm minimum to be on safe side. However, be careful with those metal locks - I have seen so so many vivarium doors chipped and ruined with those things. In my opinion, a better, cheaper alternative are the little rubber wedges.


This is so true, you can easliy chip the glass where the lock arm clamps to the glass.

I use a bit of cardboard folded around the glass to cushion it from the lock arm to prevent such chips. works wonders for me :no1:

It beyond me why the don't come with some sort of foam cushion in the first place :roll:


----------

